# Definition of a Real railroad



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the definition of a railroad? Without looking it up on Wikipedia, my definition would be a train that runs on rails, carries a crew and passengers or freight and produces revenue. If this is a true definition, then a model railroad that satisfies that criteria has to be considered a real railroad. The classic example is the 1/8 scale live steam trains that carry passengers for a price and a crew on live steam layouts in various parts of the country and world. There is a 15" gauge railway in Britain named the Romney, Hythe & Dymchurch Railway that is claimed to be the smallest public railway in the world. It carries passengers and functions as a tourist railway. It may be stretching it a bit, but could we not regard the live steam operation as a real railroad? Another line running on a 12 5/8" gauge was/is in the works in Wales.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

To qualify, I think there's more than the physical plant, does it serve a purpose other than running? Carry passengers or freight from point A to point B? 
It need not earn revenue, but there should be a benefit of it running, beyond your personal enjoyment... that brings it back to a model, I think. 

John


----------

